# Need a cart to put before my horse.



## Dmunny (Aug 15, 2015)

Hey folks Im just getting setup as a hobbyist level of screenprinting. I just cant decide on which brands and suppliers I should use. Ryonet has a great website and they seem to have awesome customer service but the prices are higher than others. I would be interested in what you folks are using. 

Thanks


----------



## Domenic (Jun 15, 2015)

Do you have a list of things you need? Are you at ground zero? What are your goals? Is this just a test to see if you can make money screen printing?


----------



## Dmunny (Aug 15, 2015)

I have a few things already. I got started by using a speedball kit from AC Moore. Now I have a 2color 1 station SIlver press and 4 used wooden frames. I just cant figure out which is the best emulsion to go for or what degreaser I should be using when cleaning screens. I have limited funds to throw away at this right now and just dont want to waste my money and time. 
There are so many distributors of so many different things I am just looking for suggestions as to where to go for consumables.

Thanks


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

All that ^Domenic asked 

I bought my Silver Press from Ryonet (something they made, not just sold). It is good bang for the buck as far as cheap hobby presses go (no longer made; they have Riley Hopkins Jr now).

But would I buy a pro-level press from them? Ehm, probably not. They seem to focus on the entry level and what I call Pretend Pro Presses (bigger and more expensive than a hobby press, but still lacking true pro features).

If you are looking to print waterbased ink, their Green Galaxy is good to work with.

As far as screens, GoldUp USA is hard to beat. Better than average quality/tension and very good price.

Best tip for getting equipment is to look for used stuff on Craigs List, or whatever you have for local listings. Lots of people buy full setups from Ryonet (or whomever) and then give up within a year and are selling it for half price.

If you are handy with DIY, you can make your own exposure unit and screen drying box.

Basically, I can't recommend a One Stop Shopping option. You'll find the best products and prices by using multiple sources.


----------



## Dmunny (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks. Which emulsion are you using? Id like to print water based and maybe discharge but isnt plastisol the most cost effective entry level inks? and then do I need an emulsion hardner to use some of the others? Can i just use a regular degreaser from say lowes/ home depot?


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Simple Green works fine as a degreaser, as would most anything else like that.

I use Saati PHU. It is a high solids poly emulsion. Polys exposure faster than diazo based emulsions, which has benefits in terms of the quality of the image. Kiwo has a _reclaimable_ hardener, but I have not yet used it. Not worth doing unless you are going to keep and use that same image for many, many prints.

Plastisol is easier to print because it cannot dry in the screen. Discharge is easy to print, in my experience. Dark WB on light shirts is the next easiest. Light colored opaque ink on dark shirts is the hardest, especially with waterbased, so get good with something easier before jumping into opaque on dark printing (it is hard in Plastisol too). As to cost, I never really paid attention, other than some of the opaque inks cost more.

Don't commit to anything in a big way before getting a smaller amount of it and trying it out.


----------

